# Need Help Tweaking a New Diet!



## 63Vette (Mar 11, 2013)

This is for cruising in to a pre summer cut. Probably through May 1st.  
I will take a one half pound per week gain if any at all. 
I am 55 years old, 5'9.5", 187 lbs. 9% bf ( I am normally about 200 -205 but got sick and lost weight) 

I am currently running tren/test/mast/dbol. 

Your input is greatly appreciated!

Breakfast:
*Workout days: 04:00 am Steel cut outs w/pre workout, post workout shake of carbs and protien*
Non-workout days: 06:30 am Jimmy Dean D'lites Sausage biscuit w/unsweet tea

Snack: *W/o days: 8 am : Grapes (I shoot 5iu HGH at 7am) and 30 -45 minutes later chocolate milk*
non-workout days: 9 am: Mixed nuts and raisins snack with water


My Lunch on *workout Days: from 1030 am to 1 pm grazing :*

*Two tuna or chicken wraps
One Greek Yogurt
One Regular yogurt
Mixed nuts/raisin snack
Blueberries or strawberries
Granny Smith Apple
Protein bar as needed/desired
Fruit: Pick One: Grapefruit, Orange, tangerine, plumb, peach,*

Non-workout Days: From 1030 am to 1 pm grazing :

Two tuna wraps
One Greek yogurt
Blue berries
Mixed nuts and raisin snack
Granny smith apple
Fruit: Pick One: Grapefruit, orange, tangerine(s), plumbs, peaches, black berries

Supper: 6 pm : _ 2 Veggie Patties or Black bean patties with fat free cheese melted on one piece of Ezekiel Bread with spicy mustard, or tuna and rice, or chicken and black beans and rice, or chicken or tuna wraps,_

Pre-bedtime:
*Workout Days: 9 pm: Friendship Cottage Cheese with Pollamar all fruit no sugar added*


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ummmmm I'm hungry!  
What's friendship cottage cheese?


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 11, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Ummmmm I'm hungry!
> What's friendship cottage cheese?



They make a delicious low fat/low sodium (65mg) cottage cheese. I use it like some guys use casein protein.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks brother ill look into the brand this week...   What are u using for wraps?
I know the ezikal bread is supposed to be like the best bread for u or something like that, u know any good calorie wraps ? Like not shit haha


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 12, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Thanks brother ill look into the brand this week...   What are u using for wraps?
> I know the ezikal bread is supposed to be like the best bread for u or something like that, u know any good calorie wraps ? Like not shit haha



*The wraps are Tumaro's multi grain gormet tortillas (Low Carb - 4 and Protein 6 gms).*

Hey, YOU are supposed to be helping me with my diet not me selling you food.... wtf? lol. I only eat 155 (ish) gms of protein a day. Isn't that too little??

Anyone know or want to chime in?

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 12, 2013)

Haha sorry brother, just trying to stay involved haha
Looking forward to read people's responses though, diets are fun to study
And alot of things to learn


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh he needs diet advice


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 12, 2013)

Am I that fucked POB?  I suspect I need more protein. The wraps have meat and brown rice in them and each wrap has over 40gms protein I eat them an hour and a half apart..... Help a brotha out ....my fats are mostly nuts. I sometimes add an avocado or something daring lol.

Help me out here I'm no nutritionist! As a diabetic there are a few things I avoid...

Respect,
Vette


----------



## grind4it (Mar 12, 2013)

Brother, the question begs to be asked; you got something against Spongy? He should be able to bang out a diet for you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 12, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Am I that fucked POB?  I suspect I need more protein. The wraps have meat and brown rice in them and each wrap has over 40gms protein I eat them an hour and a half apart..... Help a brotha out ....my fats are mostly nuts. I sometimes add an avocado or something daring lol.
> 
> Help me out here I'm no nutritionist! As a diabetic there are a few things I avoid...
> 
> ...



Well there is the ole' 1g per pound of bodyweight.  I never have been able to cut well with added fats in the diet unless its full keto.  Only thing I might change if I were you was add a turkey sammich on some ezekiel bread for meal 2 that you currently have as a snack.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 12, 2013)

grind4it said:


> Brother, the question begs to be asked; you got something against Spongy? He should be able to bang out a diet for you.



Nothing at all against Spongy here bro??? Not sure why you would think that. I am a diabetic and heve some quirks that I'm sure spongy could help with but having done this for 40 years I actually have it down (for me) pretty good. I have never found myself in this position though because I lost 30 lbs in three weeks due the the Norovirus (Sydney Strain) I am creeping back up in weight but have no desire to bulk - or to cut- but mostly to maintain. I would have thought that spongy's expertise would be wasted on a 55 year old diabetic that only needs a few tweaks.

Vette


----------



## grind4it (Mar 12, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
I was just bustin your balls. Seriously, spongy may be able to help


----------

